# Meguiars Buffing Pads - Bulk Pricing



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Some of you have been asking us for quantity discounts on Meguiars buffing pads recently.

We are pleased to let you know that we have now adjusted pricing on our single pads and now offer a couple of multiple pad discounts.

W7006 - Cutting Pad 
W8006 - Polishing Pad 
W9006 - Finishing Pad

Single Pad Pricing - £10.50 
6 Pack (1 Box Pricing) - £57.00 =£9.50 each
12 Pack (2 Box Pricing) - £102.00 = £8.50 each

You will find all the pads at this link on our website - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Details.asp?objecttradersearch=1&GroupID=5024

Hope this is of interest to you guys 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very competitive mate not a bad price at all at £8.50 a pad for 12 pads. :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah bargain, i charged nearly that much for one :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome price John:thumb: 

Since starting to polish as much as we have over the last couple of months, the cost of constantly purchasing Megs polishing pads has eaten into profits. This bulk buy option will make a difference to us.

I can see a 'little' order coming your way in the next couple of days


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Johnny

Saves the hassle of going stateside to buy bulk:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys  

Would anyone be interested in a box qty of 2 Cutting, 2 Polishing, 2 Finishing as I am sure we could set that one up too....

Johnny


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Would you do 3 Polishing and 3 Finishing as a box set:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh - why not!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great pricing Johnny .... think i might have to go with this one

hows about 1 cutting / 3 polishing / 2 finishing ......


----------

